# Goblin Mini V3



## skola

Ladies and Gentle maaan, it is here!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## BrewBrothers

This is something i need! this looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

That does look promising!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

@Pixstar I'm tagging you in this because, Goblin Mini fan. I think you told me about this maybe 6 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

All the V2 needed was a proper build deck , glad they've addressed that. 

Side velocity deck means it will probably be what the Serpent Mini wishes it was lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Just in time, I'm in the market for a new RTA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrewBrothers

Anyone have a release date estiamte?


----------



## Cespian

BrewBrothers said:


> Anyone have a release date estiamte?



Its still on pre-order on Youde's website. Maybe a month or so before its available locally?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> @Pixstar I'm tagging you in this because, Goblin Mini fan. I think you told me about this maybe 6 months ago.


Hey @skola ,thanks! That is one beautiful tank! I was 'lucky' that a vendor told me not to bother with the V2 as a V3 was in the making. Can't wait, maybe my V1's will finally get a well deserved break lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Hey @skola ,thanks! That is one beautiful tank! I was 'lucky' that a vendor told me not to bother with the V2 as a V3 was in the making. Can't wait, maybe my V1's will finally get a well deserved break lol.


By the looks of it, I'm sure they will be placed into retirement. They've kept the tiny size profile and properly reworked the deck. Lets hope that damn chimney cover doesn't slice our fingers. That single deck addition looks good and that extension is a nice touch..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> By the looks of it, I'm sure they will be placed into retirement. They've kept the tiny size profile and properly reworked the deck. Lets hope that damn chimney cover doesn't slice our fingers. That single deck addition looks good and that extension is a nice touch..


Agreed, love the proper single coil option and the extension tube sounds awesome too for trips etc.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Good looking tank, will look into this, thanks for the share

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrewBrothers

22mm RTA? surely must be with a 16mm rebuildable deck


----------



## Stosta

What a win! Can't wait!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Now this looks promising

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WDE

Been trying to save for another rda and now this comes out....  time to save harder


----------



## Mark121m

Aaaaaaaah 
Goblin Mini v3

Only saw Youde tech post now
Love it

Can't wait
Mini v2 was such a awesome tank.
Now the v3 Velocity deck 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

Oooooh, yummy!


----------



## RichJB

This looks good, single and dual coil decks in one package. I'm already used to the "side Velocity deck" from the Merlin and it works great. If it is indeed a 22mm tank or even a smallish 23mm, it will be a good fit on the Pico.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Random_Sheep

Daaaaaam son! 
Gotta get me one of these bad boys when they come out! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Boktiet

This is probably a daft question...what is the diff between a side velocity and velocity deck?


----------



## Caramia

Boktiet said:


> This is probably a daft question...what is the diff between a side velocity and velocity deck?


No daft question - dual build (velo deck) vs single coil build (side velo deck)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Boktiet said:


> This is probably a daft question...what is the diff between a side velocity and velocity deck?


Side/off center velocity is for single coils and there is only one airflow hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

VS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan

So who is gonna order first and let us know how it is: http://www.afrivape.co.za/youde-goblin-v3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Eish, that's a bit steep, even for a tank that has two decks. I'm also confused about the tank capacity. In the blurb, it says "1 x UD Goblin Mini V3 4ml RDTA Tank". Then it implies that the extension tube, purchased separately, increases the capacity to 4ml. If it's a 2-3ml tank that increases to 4 with the extension, that seems like a whole lot of extension for not very much extra capacity.


----------



## Stosta

Jan said:


> So who is gonna order first and let us know how it is: http://www.afrivape.co.za/youde-goblin-v3


Almost! It's on pre-order there from what I can tell!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## piffht

Lots more info, pics, etc. Keen for this one!
http://www.heavengifts.com/UD-Goblin-Mini-V3-RTA-Atomizer-Silver.html
Review: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4vowuj/goblin_mini_v3_review/
*




*

*Product Introduction
UD Goblin Mini V3 RTA Atomizer - SS*, is a new and updated atomizer by UD with 2mL e-liquid capacity. It featured with advanced airflow system, velocity deck and side velocity deck, top filling and juice flow control. As a potential beat-seller, it provides and produces huge vapor andnice flavor.


*Parameters*

Height: 33mm

Diameter: 22mm

RBA deck diameter: 16mm

Capacity: 2mL (Extension tube can be purchased separately for 4mL)
Thread type: 510 thread





*It comes with*


1 x UD Goblin Mini V3 Atomizer with velocity deck
1 x Side deck

1 x Insulator drip tip
1 x Spare pyrex glass tube
1 x Accessory kit

Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.










Top filling and juice flow control
Bottom airflow control

Patented chimney design to ensure perfect flavor and anti-spit
Dual posts design






*



*

*Top E-liquid Filling*: By screwing off the top cap only, you can finish the e-liquid refilling quickly.

*Juice flow control:* Close the juice flow by anticlockwise before filling.

*How to change the RBA deck?*

Screw off 510 thread pin from the base. Pull out the RBA deck from base. Replace another RBA deck into base and screw back the 510 thread pin.(Inserting the RBA deck upon proper alignment with the base)











*



*

You can select the e-juice here.












Our images are copyrighted. It is forbidden to reprint without our permission.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Lots more info, pics, etc. Keen for this one!
> http://www.heavengifts.com/UD-Goblin-Mini-V3-RTA-Atomizer-Silver.html
> Review: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4vowuj/goblin_mini_v3_review/
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Product Introduction
> UD Goblin Mini V3 RTA Atomizer - SS*, is a new and updated atomizer by UD with 2mL e-liquid capacity. It featured with advanced airflow system, velocity deck and side velocity deck, top filling and juice flow control. As a potential beat-seller, it provides and produces huge vapor andnice flavor.
> 
> 
> *Parameters*
> 
> Height: 33mm
> 
> Diameter: 22mm
> 
> RBA deck diameter: 16mm
> 
> Capacity: 2mL (Extension tube can be purchased separately for 4mL)
> Thread type: 510 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It comes with*
> 
> 
> 1 x UD Goblin Mini V3 Atomizer with velocity deck
> 1 x Side deck
> 
> 1 x Insulator drip tip
> 1 x Spare pyrex glass tube
> 1 x Accessory kit
> 
> Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top filling and juice flow control
> Bottom airflow control
> 
> Patented chimney design to ensure perfect flavor and anti-spit
> Dual posts design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Top E-liquid Filling*: By screwing off the top cap only, you can finish the e-liquid refilling quickly.
> 
> *Juice flow control:* Close the juice flow by anticlockwise before filling.
> 
> *How to change the RBA deck?*
> 
> Screw off 510 thread pin from the base. Pull out the RBA deck from base. Replace another RBA deck into base and screw back the 510 thread pin.(Inserting the RBA deck upon proper alignment with the base)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> You can select the e-juice here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our images are copyrighted. It is forbidden to reprint without our permission.


Ooooh my!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Kalashnikov - looks like you're gonna need two of these now


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> @Kalashnikov - looks like you're gonna need two of these now


haha i hated my goblin... But this 1 looks promising. Finally they rid of that bottom airflow


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

On pre-order at Fasttech for $ 24.26. Extension tube $ 5.01.


----------



## Satans_Stick

Okay, I'm not gonna lie, I LOVE my Goblin Mini V1. I gave the V2 a miss, but looking at this V3... I might just get one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

I'm glad they sorted out the _"change the airflow and I will destroy your mod"_ characteristic of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robert Atouch

BrewBrothers said:


> Anyone have a release date estiamte?


For now, it is said at the beginning of Sep, this can be shipped out from UD.


----------



## Robert Atouch

Jan said:


> So who is gonna order first and let us know how it is: http://www.afrivape.co.za/youde-goblin-v3



Just got one today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

that juice channel doh


----------



## Stosta

Robert Atouch said:


> Just got one today


Nice! Where from? And how is it going?!


----------



## RichJB



Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Mark121m

oooo ooooo
i want a V3


----------



## Soutie

So I got two of these little guys in Vape mail from @Vapers Corner on friday and @Idrees asked me to give some feedback so here goes.

This guy come in a nice little clamshell case with all the groceries as expected, spare o-rings, spare glass, spare grub screws, two driptips (one steel and one plastic) and a single coil deck to replace the dual coil deck that comes in the atty as default.

I love the little goblin v1 but it had two small drawbacks, well for me anyway. They were bottom airflow from the 510 connector and the build deck that was quite clumsy to try coil on. The goblin 3 now comes with a velocity style deck that is a breeze to coil on and side airflow with a plate that covers the 510 connector. They have sorted out both little niggles in one shot.

Coiling and wicking the deck was a breeze, anyone who is comftorable coiling a velocity setup will feel quite at home here. Ive had one leak since Friday and that was my own fault for now closing the juice intake when filling the tank, so my own fault I guess. 

The only downsides to this little atty is the fact that I bought it for the Pico and the air flow control catches the pico's battery cover when screwing In The atty, not the biggest issue for me as I just remove the battery cover, screw in the goblin and then put the battery cover back. The second little gripe is the supplied drip tip. The one in the pack is not great but it takes a normal 510 drip tip so I'm using the one from my melo 3 mini tank, it looks awesome on this tank.

Juice wise, this little guy is thirsty but the flavour is incredible and the clouds very respectable for his size, in short I'm glad I bought two at the same time or else I would be placing an order for another one tomorrow. Personally I don't think there is a better RTA for the likes of the Pico and I won't be taking him off any time soon.

TLDR

Pros:
Velocity style deck, easy build
Two decks in pack so single coiling will be really easy
Incredible flavour 

Cons:
The supplied drip tip is really not my cuppa tea
Catches the picos battery cover but easily sorted.
Thirsty, thirsty little guy

Verdict: if you are a fan of the original goblin or need a 22mm atty this is the guy to get, what an amazing little RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Mark121m

I want

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

RichJB said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## Idrees

Soutie said:


> So I got two of these little guys in Vape mail from @Vapers Corner on friday and @Idrees asked me to give some feedback so here goes.
> 
> This guy come in a nice little clamshell case with all the groceries as expected, spare o-rings, spare glass, spare grub screws, two driptips (one steel and one plastic) and a single coil deck to replace the dual coil deck that comes in the atty as default.
> 
> I love the little goblin v1 but it had two small drawbacks, well for me anyway. They were bottom airflow from the 510 connector and the build deck that was quite clumsy to try coil on. The goblin 3 now comes with a velocity style deck that is a breeze to coil on and side airflow with a plate that covers the 510 connector. They have sorted out both little niggles in one shot.
> 
> Coiling and wicking the deck was a breeze, anyone who is comftorable coiling a velocity setup will feel quite at home here. Ive had one leak since Friday and that was my own fault for now closing the juice intake when filling the tank, so my own fault I guess.
> 
> The only downsides to this little atty is the fact that I bought it for the Pico and the air flow control catches the pico's battery cover when screwing In The atty, not the biggest issue for me as I just remove the battery cover, screw in the goblin and then put the battery cover back. The second little gripe is the supplied drip tip. The one in the pack is not great but it takes a normal 510 drip tip so I'm using the one from my melo 3 mini tank, it looks awesome on this tank.
> 
> Juice wise, this little guy is thirsty but the flavour is incredible and the clouds very respectable for his size, in short I'm glad I bought two at the same time or else I would be placing an order for another one tomorrow. Personally I don't think there is a better RTA for the likes of the Pico and I won't be taking him off any time soon.
> 
> TLDR
> 
> Pros:
> Velocity style deck, easy build
> Two decks in pack so single coiling will be really easy
> Incredible flavour
> 
> Cons:
> The supplied drip tip is really not my cuppa tea
> Catches the picos battery cover but easily sorted.
> Thirsty, thirsty little guy
> 
> Verdict: if you are a fan of the original goblin or need a 22mm atty this is the guy to get, what an amazing little RTA.


Thanks for the great review @Soutie, this makes me want one even more now. I will definitely be getting one in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH

Soutie said:


> So I got two of these little guys in Vape mail from @Vapers Corner on friday and @Idrees asked me to give some feedback so here goes.
> 
> This guy come in a nice little clamshell case with all the groceries as expected, spare o-rings, spare glass, spare grub screws, two driptips (one steel and one plastic) and a single coil deck to replace the dual coil deck that comes in the atty as default.
> 
> I love the little goblin v1 but it had two small drawbacks, well for me anyway. They were bottom airflow from the 510 connector and the build deck that was quite clumsy to try coil on. The goblin 3 now comes with a velocity style deck that is a breeze to coil on and side airflow with a plate that covers the 510 connector. They have sorted out both little niggles in one shot.
> 
> Coiling and wicking the deck was a breeze, anyone who is comftorable coiling a velocity setup will feel quite at home here. Ive had one leak since Friday and that was my own fault for now closing the juice intake when filling the tank, so my own fault I guess.
> 
> The only downsides to this little atty is the fact that I bought it for the Pico and the air flow control catches the pico's battery cover when screwing In The atty, not the biggest issue for me as I just remove the battery cover, screw in the goblin and then put the battery cover back. The second little gripe is the supplied drip tip. The one in the pack is not great but it takes a normal 510 drip tip so I'm using the one from my melo 3 mini tank, it looks awesome on this tank.
> 
> Juice wise, this little guy is thirsty but the flavour is incredible and the clouds very respectable for his size, in short I'm glad I bought two at the same time or else I would be placing an order for another one tomorrow. Personally I don't think there is a better RTA for the likes of the Pico and I won't be taking him off any time soon.
> 
> TLDR
> 
> Pros:
> Velocity style deck, easy build
> Two decks in pack so single coiling will be really easy
> Incredible flavour
> 
> Cons:
> The supplied drip tip is really not my cuppa tea
> Catches the picos battery cover but easily sorted.
> Thirsty, thirsty little guy
> 
> Verdict: if you are a fan of the original goblin or need a 22mm atty this is the guy to get, what an amazing little RTA.



@Soutie Please please please post some pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

KlutcH said:


> @Soutie Please please please post some pics



I can post two for now, Ill post some pics this evening when i Get home of the full kit including the two drip tips that came in the box.

The goblin on the Pico with the Melo III Drip tip, it looks so good



My version of wicking and coiling on the gobbo, works for me and haven't had a dry hit so far. Used 26g SS, 2.4mm dual coil, 12 wraps coming in at around 0.38Ω

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KlutcH

Soutie said:


> I can post two for now, Ill post some pics this evening when i Get home of the full kit including the two drip tips that came in the box.
> 
> The goblin on the Pico with the Melo III Drip tip, it looks so good
> View attachment 68218
> 
> 
> My version of wicking and coiling on the gobbo, works for me and haven't had a dry hit so far. Used 26g SS, 2.4mm dual coil, 12 wraps coming in at around 0.38Ω
> 
> View attachment 68219



Awesome shot for the pics , I really want to get myself this tank. I have the pico as well with a serpent mini, but not really digging the odd way to screw in the coil, takes some patience haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Don't need the V3, don't need the V3, don't need the V3...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Don't need the V3, don't need the V3, don't need the V3...



Sure we don't need it but we really really WANT it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure we don't need it but we really really WANT it!


The V1 I got from you I absolutely love. It lives on my Pico, has it's own dedicated @hands tip, and is my dedicated morning vape (at the moment it's either Leviathan from @Sir Vape or @Sickboy77 's CID). It is just the perfect little setup.

So even though I think my V1 is perfect for me, the lingering possibility that the V3 might be even better than what I have already is actually driving me insane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KrayFish404

Soutie said:


> My version of wicking and coiling on the gobbo, works for me and haven't had a dry hit so far. Used 26g SS, 2.4mm dual coil, 12 wraps coming in at around 0.38Ω



Are you running the SS in wattage or TC, @Soutie ? I've tried a couple builds but I think I expected too much, somewhere someone said the airflow is close to the Crius. Lies lies LIES! Regardless you have to respect this for what it is, it is MTL, or a quite restricted DTL.

My last build is dual 24g, 2.5 i/d, 11 wraps same as "Vaping with Vic" as posted earlier by someone. Probably better than the other two attempts, though I want to try a parallel 26g 5 wrap on the single coil before I am considering prematurely floggin this (again ) - to someone more appreciative.

Was this a worthy upgrade to the V1 and v2 which I also have? Hell yes, it looks better (a lot!), it builds better, wicks easier. Looking for an upgrade to your Subtank then look no further. Upgrade from a TF series or Limitless then you are in the wrong section.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Soutie

@KrayFish404 I'm running it in Tc but haven't had problems running it in wattage mode either.

I totally agree that this is in a different class to the limitless. If you are used to the air on the original gobbo, serpent 22 or melo tanks this is perfect and its exactly what I look for for a daily usage tank to run to the shops with or even the office. The semi restricted lung hits are awesome when I'm out and about and the flavor IMHO more than makes up for it. 

I honestly don't think that a different build is going to help, I'm pretty sure the limitation is on the intakes and not the build. Just the way the tank is designed. Horses for courses and all that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet

If I may revive this thread for a quick question...please bear with me.
I am looking for another single coil 22mm rta. I have the Serpent mini 22mm currently and really enjoy the simple wicking and building.
How does this compare to the SM22?


----------



## Tai

Its fantastic if you enjoy a more restricted lung hit kind of draw. Easy wicking, great flavour, does'nt leak at all. 2.5mm 4/5 wrap demon killer alien and you are good to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

